# Viewing Luts?



## sharpshooter99 (Feb 25, 2022)

Does anyone know if you can load luts into the R3 so that when shooting RAW you can output something to an external monitor that is a little more pleasing then the regular view assist? I know that you can load luts into things like the NINJA V and ATOMOS monitors but it would be nice to be able to view it thru the EVF as well


----------

